# Spot All Carbon Straight Steerer Disc fork



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Just an FYI....Spot released an all carbon straight steerer disc fork. 

I have one and have a bunch of rides on it and it rides great. No issues. Weight was 480g out of the box. 

Just thought those with older bikes looking to go disc and drop some weight would be interested to know it's available. 

I have no pics of mine at the moment, but here's the webpage for info.

https://spotbrand.com/bikes/product-page/cx-fork/


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Plenty of clearance for CX.









Side shot. 









Still really liking this fork. No issues. They apparently make this same exact fork with a tapered steerer. The Enve fork might be the better fork if needing a tapered steerer, but for a fork with a straight steerer, this is hard to beat.


----------

